# Vaportrail now accepting 2011 pro-staff applications!!



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks Steve. :thumb:

I have really enjoyed working with you guys for the past 5 years or so.


----------



## rockdeer (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, Resume has been sent.:shade:


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

QuitYourCrying said:


> Email us your resume with contact info for the 2011 prostaff!! We will contact you if you are approved.
> 
> Email us at [email protected]!
> 
> ...


sorry for the ignorant question, but, how should a resume read for a prostaff position? what does VT require?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

gridman said:


> sorry for the ignorant question, but, how should a resume read for a prostaff position? what does VT require?


Tell them about yourself and what you do for archery.

Accomplishments, orginazations, likes, equipment, venues you shoot, and what forums you participate on for starters.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Vaportrail is definately a great company to be a shooter for. good group of guys and great products


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Glad to be back again. Thanks Steve!


----------



## QuitYourCrying (May 30, 2009)

Let us know what you think?


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Pm sent.


----------



## soldier1265 (Jan 2, 2009)

QuitYourCrying said:


> Let us know what you think?


Looks awesome man!!! Resume has been sent!


----------



## QuitYourCrying (May 30, 2009)

Get us your resume ASAP.
Thanks, Steve


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Those strings look great!


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

resume sent... was glad to be a part of the staff in 2010 and hope to be a part of the team in 2011...:shade:


----------



## Altec111 (Sep 11, 2008)

You should put me on the staff because I live a mile from the shop!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's a great chance for you guys and gals.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Great Company to be a part of. Top of the class in both customer service and products!!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

ohiohunter02 said:


> resume sent... was glad to be a part of the staff in 2010 and hope to be a part of the team in 2011...:shade:


I agree. definately a good company to represent


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

This is a great company to be part of. The products are top quality!


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

onetohunt said:


> Great Company to be a part of. Top of the class in both customer service and products!!


Couldn't agree more...:thumbs_up


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

pm sent as well as e-mail


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

This is a great company to be associated with. Great strings, great products, outstanding customer service. Thanks Vaportrail!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Application sent Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Altec111 said:


> You should put me on the staff because I live a mile from the shop!


Cool I work in Blaine!! Live in East Bethel!!


----------



## Rage76 (May 9, 2009)

South Man said:


> Those strings look great!


 Their string are great shooting them for 3yrs and have Nothing to bad to say AWSOME Company!!!!


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

anyone hear if they've been accepted yet. hope to make it again for 2011


----------



## markcarlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Resume sent hope to get on.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT Thanks Steve. It's an honor to be on Vapor Trial's Pro-Staff team and to represent such a great company.


----------



## Grey_Beard5 (Jul 1, 2010)

Resume sent. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

For all of those that have made the team, WELCOME!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Any one know if they made there decisions yet?


----------



## soldier1265 (Jan 2, 2009)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> Any one know if they made there decisions yet?


x 2


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Steve 

This years resume is sent!


----------



## ryanben1978 (Jun 17, 2009)

Resume sent in. Thanks Steve.


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

I have forwarded my son's resume. Why not mine...I don't have one and franklin at twelve he shoots better than I...LOL!
Shane


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> Any one know if they made there decisions yet?


I know they have gotten back to some of us that have been on staff in the past.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm still hopeful. I was on for 2010 hoping for 2011


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## WA.bowman (Oct 17, 2009)

Guy's if you made it already,Congrats! If you have been wondering,should i send an app. in? Do it! These guys are a top noch crew and you wont be dissapointed in them or there products.When i got my renewal notice i got right on it knowing how great these guys are.


----------



## QCBowman (Jul 9, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything back yet? I sent in an app (first one ever) last week and have been wondering about it.

Thanks!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Email sent,thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## TNEPPER (Dec 14, 2007)

E-mail sent last sunday


----------



## roger_15 (Dec 11, 2007)

Got picked for the staff this year, and my strings came today. Heres a pic of them installed, plus a little something extra.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

roger_15 said:


> Got picked for the staff this year, and my strings came today. Heres a pic of them installed, plus a little something extra.


Congrats and welcome to the team!!


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

I hope i get to stay on.Vapor Trail Limbdriver is the best rest..........................


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

QCBowman said:


> Has anyone heard anything back yet? I sent in an app (first one ever) last week and have been wondering about it.
> 
> Thanks!


Yep. Heard a couple weeks ago. On for 2011. Best of luck to all of you. You can also try calling them. I am sure they get a lot and you don't want to get lost in the stack. It will also show you are serious about it.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> Yep. Heard a couple weeks ago. On for 2011. Best of luck to all of you. You can also try calling them. I am sure they get a lot and you don't want to get lost in the stack. It will also show you are serious about it.


Yeah, I would call them. Talked to Steve and he said I was back on for 2011 but just hasn't got back with me yet. But that wasn't why I called, needed a rest and had it in 3 days. Just awesome guys to talk to and deal with.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Okie101 said:


> Yeah, I would call them. Talked to Steve and he said I was back on for 2011 but just hasn't got back with me yet. But that wasn't why I called, needed a rest and had it in 3 days. Just awesome guys to talk to and deal with.


Great customer service all the way around.


----------



## st2212 (Dec 14, 2006)

I just got notified a few minutes ago that I made it on the Silver Pro Staff. This is my first time on any prostaff. I'm so pumped.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Back on board again! Welcome to all fellow staffers!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

I just got my email to confirm my place on the 2011 staff!!


----------



## Outlaw Archer (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm back, Thanks to VaporTrail for being part of the team again!!!!!!!


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

just heard made the team thanks to vapor trail


----------



## dgshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

Just got my email today. Thanks for the opportunity to shoot for Vaportrail again this year.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Email sent!


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations to all of you who have made it on their team! I have Vaportrail products on both my bows! They truly manufacture great products and have great customer service.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Heard from Steve today and I was accepted to the 2011 Gold Staff. Very happy to be aboard!!


----------



## markcarlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I got on the team thahk you.


----------



## QCBowman (Jul 9, 2009)

I haven't heard anything from VT yet, but I did get an email and call from Spot-Hogg today!


----------



## RBYNHD2000 (Dec 1, 2002)

I received my acceptance e-mail today. Thanks to the vapor trail group. Look forward to using and representing your products.


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

gotthe e mail. made it for 2011 again. thanks steve and the vaportrail team.


----------



## soldier1265 (Jan 2, 2009)

talked to steve today and i made it! cant wait to get some new strings and cables!! o and another LimbDriver


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Congrats all that made the team and welcome to a fine organization!!!


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

I have not heard yet! Got my fingers crooed again to make it this year! Congrats to all the guys and gals that have made it!


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

wasnt sure if it was to late but i just e mailed my resume. congrats to all the made it.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

havent heard anything as of yet!


----------



## goodgrief (Feb 15, 2007)

I made it !!!! I have been looking at my e-mail for several days now and not seeing what I wanted to see. So looked in the junk mail section of my e-mail account , and there it was . Sent 3 days ago !!! Thanks VaporTrail !!!!


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Steve !! Gold ProStaff 2011 .Im proud to be part of a company that has the best customer service and a Great product.


----------



## TNEPPER (Dec 14, 2007)

Thank you for the chance to represent your company. Looking foward to working with you will be placing my order soon


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Bringing this back to the top!!!


----------



## 3-DArchery (Dec 6, 2009)

Sent my app in today I hope I still have a shot.


----------



## goodgrief (Feb 15, 2007)

Stopped at the Vaportrail shop today and met Steve and his crew. They were making strings like crazy !!!! 

Looking forward to 2011 !!!


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

E-mail sent

Thanks


----------



## norbett (Mar 5, 2005)

Vapor Trail is a great company to represent and the products are even better. Get your information and resumes in and you would be disappointed.


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

This is my 3rd year with VaporTrail and they are the finest string company I have ever dealt with, and nobody has faster turn around time. Steve and Jarrod are first class guys and take care of their shooters. 

Welcome to the staff for you new guys, do what you can to spread the word about this fine company.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

:bump:


----------



## TNEPPER (Dec 14, 2007)

Just got my strings and rest just got to get them on my bows


----------



## st2212 (Dec 14, 2006)

Setting up my Triumph with my first set of Vapor Trail strings they look really good. Looking forward to getting out and shooting today.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

just got my email today. just wanted to say thanks Steve and look forward to havng a great year with you guys. looking forward to it.


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

Yes I also received my confirmation again this year! Don't have a new bow yet, so I will have to wait on strings! Congrats to everyone and all staff members. Look forward in seeing you all at the ATA Show!


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

I just got my email that I am back on Staff for VaporTrail Archery. :smile:
Gotta love VaporTrail Archery's great products and customer service. :thumbs_up


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

Yep being a Vaportrail ProStaffer is a great honor. The Fondie brothers are great guys to work with.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Thank You Vaportrail for the 2011 staff position!


----------



## QCBowman (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks to Steve for the honor of representing Vapor Trail Archery for 2011! I'm setting up my FITA bow for 2011 and will be ordering strings very soon. Congrats to all that made the team!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I received my E-mail today. Thanks for the chance to represent Vaportrial for 2011. Just waiting on my 2011 bows to arrive so I can get them set up with vaportrail strings and cables. Looking forward to seeing you at the ATA show...


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Feb 5, 2006)

I got the word yesterday. Thanks very much for the opportunity of representing VaporTrail. I'll be removing a set of VT strings that have done well for the last 18 months and putting on a new set ASAP. Thanks again guys.


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

I'm in too looking forward to helping out.


----------



## ryanben1978 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank You Vaportrail for the 2011 staff position! I am honored to be a part of it.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

I look forward to being on the 2011 Staff! Thanks Steve!! Can I come to the shop and visit?


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

Really looking forward to representing Vaportrail this year! Thanks for the opportunity . Congrats to everyone!


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

One more year for 4 me. Love their products! Keep up the good work Fellas


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

woo hoo made the staff again for another year thanks vaportrail for the oportunity to represent such an awesome company!!!


----------



## Bowbender13 (Dec 8, 2008)

Im so proud to be part of Vapor Trail this year. Ive used them for years and know I can stand behind all products Im shooting. Thank you for the opportunity to be part of this awesome team


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you Vapor Trail for letting me be apart of your Pro-Staff team


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## pumba (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity to become a staff shooter for your great company


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Congrats to all who made it! I am excited about another great year on the team!!!


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks VaporTrail for selecting my son as a Pro-Staff for 2011. 
Shane


----------



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

I sent my resume in back during the middle of December... Did not hear anything. I emailed in to check and make sure it was received and got no response. I IMed on here last week only to check if my resume was received...again no response. Does that mean I didn't make it?


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Good Morning Fellas!! This MN cold has got to go.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

deputy83 said:


> I sent my resume in back during the middle of December... Did not hear anything. I emailed in to check and make sure it was received and got no response. I IMed on here last week only to check if my resume was received...again no response. Does that mean I didn't make it?


Try giving them a call.....and talk to Steve to see if you made it or not....


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Steve, what do you think of the weather today? Man its cold out!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Ttt.......


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Ordered my string last thurs can't wait to check it out


----------

